# Sawing ZZZ's



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's one you can cut to pieces providing you stay awake for 2 minutes 45 seconds.

Cutting ZZZ's


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Genre: instrumental: classical." My ass. 

Oops, hope it wasn't yours.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

It's like an intro to a song that never happens. Instead of 'wake me when it's over' it should be 'wake me when it starts'. :zzz:


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Mooh said:


> "Genre: instrumental: classical." My ass.
> 
> Oops, hope it wasn't yours.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Changed to Alternative: other Alternative
Thinking about killing it altogether, wonder if I can salvage it somehow?
Should I kill it?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Telenator said:


> Changed to Alternative: other Alternative
> Thinking about killing it altogether, wonder if I can salvage it somehow?
> Should I kill it?


 Sorry,Telenator. I didn't know it was yours or I would have provided a more constructive criticism. You at least deserve that. Great way to get an honest opinion, though!

To me, around the 50 sec. mark, I'm expecting it to begin in earnest with a vocal or instrumental melody or a chord change or _something_. Music is a combination of meeting expectations and creating surprises. It didn't meet my expectation of hearing a variation of some sort and that was the only surprise for me. More like a let down. Nothing hooked me. It sounded like there should be a song in the middle of it but there was just more of the beginning until the end. 

It was like the Mona Lisa with Mona Lisa missing and only the background.

Don't kill it, finish it. Then you can decide if you want to kill it. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude thanks for the words I think I will kill it.
Think working on it more is like flogging a dead horse. There's one piece I will take that I really like and mix it with some thing new, the ride section with the sharper guit melody with the weird loopy modulated guitar effect.
Think I go too stubborn. I'll tuck down lower in my list and keep it in the rotation in case I get more suggestions for a week.


----------

